# TV2 Sirius Fading In And Out



## MediocreMan (Mar 11, 2007)

On my main TV I can listen to Sirius through Dishnetwork with no problems and no complaints with the audio. However when I try to listen to it on TV2 (my bedroom television), I can tell that the audio fades in and out. Not drastically but enough to be annoying, almost like a signal cycling of sorts. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a fix for it?

MM


----------

